# Big Project for a Little Shop



## Mick N (Sep 23, 2007)

Thought every one would like to see my latest project. I 
build it for my daughter and son in law. As I work in the store fixture industry as a prototype developer , I build mostly for my family, especially my granddaughters. My shop is in the basement of my home and measures 10 x 10. Having a unisaw w/ router plate, floor drill press, a large rockwell jigsaw and a 8'x30" bench does not leave much room for assembly, but I make due. I might add that I also have a 14" bandsaw and a mitersaw setup in 
a 1 stall garage. The armoire was built in 2 halves partly for my situation and moving to their apartment. Don't knock me for the drawer slides, my grandkids are toddlers and don't want any smashed feet. Made entirely out of cherry, 3/4 ply on the sides, finger jointed drawers and finished with shellac wash coat, gel stain and hand rubbed satin poly, 3 coats.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Beautiful work and holy smokes that is a big project for that shop. Similar in size to mine! 

Corey


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for inspiring those of us with small shops. You do good work. -Derek


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What can anyone say but WOW. How did the cost compare with a similar quality shop bought one?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Beautiful Job!! Lots of work in that there project!

How long did it take you?

Awesome!

Thank you for showing.


----------



## Mick N (Sep 23, 2007)

harrysin said:


> What can anyone say but WOW. How did the cost compare with a similar quality shop bought one?



Cost 300.00 out of pocket minus the cherry. The cherry was considered waste by the company I work at. Average board 48 x 5 (can you believe their still in business), ended up taking home over 100bd ft. The kids were looking at 1000.00+, a lot of mdf and 1/4 ply veneer, Junk. Thanks for looking. Mike


----------



## Mick N (Sep 23, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Beautiful Job!! Lots of work in that there project!
> 
> How long did it take you?
> 
> ...



About 80 hours over the course of a couple of months. Thanks for looking. Mike


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

I suddenly feel very humbled!
Beautiful piece


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

My goodness.....what a beautiful piece. My shop is 10 x 14 and I don't have near enough room....well I guess you just took that excuse away.

Thank you......very nice job.

KarateEd......


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

GORGEOUS piece - 
As for the drawer slides -
I'm not a big fan of drawer slides myself - except in kitchen or shop pieces etc.
But that's a purely personal preference.
Unless you are trying to reproduce a 'period' piece -- I see no reason at all not to use them - especially if it means keeping a little one safer.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

That's wonderful work.
Thanks for sharing... photos like that inspire us!

~Julie~


----------

